# Water Soluble Flux



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I understand that there are states that require this product instead of acidic type flux. Those of you who have to deal with the fine line between solder and burn must be quite a talent. 


In my area we do not have that restriction to use it and I'd be hard pressed to "adapt" to the product as it is like putting hand lotion on the pipe.


However, given the national chains of Home Depot and Lowe's, along with a slew of all those other hardware store chains, and that oh so wonderful blister pack of flux/solder/brush along with some sandcloth for under $10 bucks to me is like a hidden advertising machine.


Just today, got a call for a job 30 miles away from me to get this guy on the straight and narrow with his situation. He ran 30' of copper pipe and he stated all his joints were leaking. I explained (since I wasn't going to take the job anyway) by asking him the simple question "was the flux white" that he burned those solder joints and that's why they are leaking.

I told him that for me to correctly fix that problem, for every joint you installed I'll have 3 in its place, because there is absolutely no way I'll even consider burning those fittings back off and go through the methodical application of cleaning the pipe. It simply isn't worth it on the time frame of things.

He didn't seem to agree with me on that....I went on to tell him he'd be better to cut it all out and start completely over which went right over his head.

Nevertheless, I never advised him to use a different flux, just explained he burned the joints up. I'm sure he called numerous plumbers after talking to me but he did say he appreciated the true diagnosis of the situation. 

I told him $100/hour starting at my driveway and of course, I told him that I'd be too expensive for his situation. 


I might be slow but I'm not driving out 30 miles one way. Check might look good on the office desk the next morning but I'll keep it local where my advertising dollars keep driving to a minimum. 

Seems to me that long distance jobs can create the worst headaches, even though some are very simplistic...like a packing nut that started leaking that you never touched and they don't feel comfortable doing it themselves. Great.


----------



## muck

We are not required to use those fluxes, but I have used them and did not care for it at all. I was out near a lowes and was low on flux and stoped, to my luck that was the only flux they had. I used it for maybe two weeks and other workers tried it but none of use cared for it. reminded me of hair moose.


----------



## Wethead

I have been using self-cleaning yellow stuff for years, But that was a funny story, that stuff they sell at home depot is horrible


----------



## masterk

That flux sucks!
I bought a roll of sterling from blows a few weeks ago and could not get it to flow right.
I wonder if sterling by lenox is making a lower grade in the same packaging for sale at the home centers just like moen and delta does.
Looks the same but it's not.


----------



## Plumberman

masterk said:


> That flux sucks!
> I bought a roll of sterling from blows a few weeks ago and could not get it to flow right.
> I wonder if sterling by lenox is making a lower grade in the same packaging for sale at the home centers just like moen and delta does.
> Looks the same but it's not.


Probly so.... Blowes solder really does blow!


----------



## ILPlumber

I have used Oatey H2O flux. It acts the same as Number 5 when soldering. Only problem I have it is you can't fit up a bunch of joints ahead in humid weather. It corrodes very quickly.

Don't forget to stir your flux every morning and after lunch


----------



## Redwood

Hmmm I didn't realize there were brands of flux other than *NOKORODE*®:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman

Redwood said:


> Hmmm I didn't realize there were brands of flux other than *NOKORODE*®:thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

It's funny but a few years back when I first learned to sweat pipe the guy that taught me said it was good stuff and I've never used anything else...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showpost.php?p=10208&postcount=22

It must work because I get very few leaking joints...
That said I'll probably get one tommorrow!
But I have gone longer than a year without a leaker...


----------



## para1

I know none of you guys ever use C-Flux.


----------



## Redwood

para1 said:


> I know none of you guys ever use C-Flux.


That tinning flux....:no:

Nope, never have never will...
I'd rather apply the tin myself...


----------



## Tankless

I figured out how to work with it, but it really is crap stuff. I used the one from blows and another from a guy at the supply house gave me. Both worked the same, but here's the deal, you can't get the flame directly on the pipe/joint section at all. Not that you would because that is not proper soldering but what happends is this chit browns up and creates a barrier for the solder to not get past.

I only use nokorode. Sucks in the summer, but it's better than having leaks.


----------



## gusty60

*Wateer soluble flux*



DUNBAR said:


> I understand that there are states that require this product instead of acidic type flux. Those of you who have to deal with the fine line between solder and burn must be quite a talent.
> 
> 
> In my area we do not have that restriction to use it and I'd be hard pressed to "adapt" to the product as it is like putting hand lotion on the pipe.
> 
> 
> However, given the national chains of Home Depot and Lowe's, along with a slew of all those other hardware store chains, and that oh so wonderful blister pack of flux/solder/brush along with some sandcloth for under $10 bucks to me is like a hidden advertising machine.
> 
> 
> Just today, got a call for a job 30 miles away from me to get this guy on the straight and narrow with his situation. He ran 30' of copper pipe and he stated all his joints were leaking. I explained (since I wasn't going to take the job anyway) by asking him the simple question "was the flux white" that he burned those solder joints and that's why they are leaking.
> 
> I told him that for me to correctly fix that problem, for every joint you installed I'll have 3 in its place, because there is absolutely no way I'll even consider burning those fittings back off and go through the methodical application of cleaning the pipe. It simply isn't worth it on the time frame of things.
> 
> He didn't seem to agree with me on that....I went on to tell him he'd be better to cut it all out and start completely over which went right over his head.
> 
> Nevertheless, I never advised him to use a different flux, just explained he burned the joints up. I'm sure he called numerous plumbers after talking to me but he did say he appreciated the true diagnosis of the situation.
> 
> I told him $100/hour starting at my driveway and of course, I told him that I'd be too expensive for his situation.
> 
> 
> I might be slow but I'm not driving out 30 miles one way. Check might look good on the office desk the next morning but I'll keep it local where my advertising dollars keep driving to a minimum.
> 
> Seems to me that long distance jobs can create the worst headaches, even though some are very simplistic...like a packing nut that started leaking that you never touched and they don't feel comfortable doing it themselves. Great.


 Actually the water soluble flux isn't bad at all until the temperature reaches 95 degrees outside and your flux turns to soup. It still works but is kind of hard to use. 95 is a cool summer day in Phoenix.


----------



## trick1

I tried to use the water soluble flux about 6 years ago and it was a disaster. As I've posted before, I'm a huge proponent of soft flame soldering and it was still a nightmare!!


----------



## RGB Plumbing

There are only a couple fluxes that i can use and get quality results. my favorite is LACO this stuff is clean and smooth. The other is the oatey h2o flux. It is similar to the laco. I like these as they are easy to clean with a moist rag and easily flushable from the system. They are also non toxic. I have had nothing but trouble with any version of nokorode. In the summer it turns to soup, in the winter it is hard and waxy and wont go on the brush or the pipe, and the action is slow and untrustable. I tried the sterling flux and it sux. One time a sterling rep was trying to sell this stuff at the supply house and during a demonstration the flux actually caught fire and he looked like an idiot trying show us how good this stuff was. Good alright. Good for a laugh.


----------



## Protech

I use oatey h20 flux all the time. I've never had a problem. The only down side is water will wash your flux out of the joint if you get a blurb of water in between fluxing and sweting. If that happens you have to take it apart, wipe every thing dry and re-apply. The other issue is that you can't prefab large areas and then swet. It goes green on ya with a quickness.

That said, I sleep well at night knowing my copper wont have a hole burn thru from my flux. I've got a pile of copper w/ pin holes on my filing cabinet and the pin holes just happen to be where the oil soluble flux is sitting. Do the right thing and use water soluble. Millions of dollars of damage is done to properties every year in my area because of oil base flux. But then again, if it weren't for all those plumbers using that flux, I would have lost out on some big jobs..........on second thought, please come work here and use only oil base flux. I'm running out of houses to repipe.


----------



## Herk

I've always used La-Co but lately have not been able to find it. I switched to the stuff from Blow's and haven't had much trouble with it, but I'm very careful.

I've always liked the Taramet solder much better than Silvabrite and have used that for years.


----------



## SPH

I used the Lenox water soluable flux. It worked quite well. And i would definately use it again.


----------



## Plumbworker

the stuff turns green, even if you leave it in the tub also turns the handle on my acid brush green:furious:


----------



## scottc

A rep gave me a small tin of the H2o flux about 8-9 years ago, it sounded great, till I tried it, one fitting, threw it out. Has it improved.


----------

